# First Nintendo game/system you ever played?



## Poppies_92 (Jan 26, 2021)

Fun thread topic idea lol

My first game console was the Nintendo 64 & first game was Super Mario 64, was 5 at the time in the year of 1997.  I remember my Mom just buying this for me as a kid not knowing what the heck it was hahaha , after playing SM64, I was completely hooked on the idea of Video games and now playing games till this day. Lol

Share your quick story, doesn't even have to be related to Nintendo also


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

mine was that really old ds 
i used to share a pink one with my sister, i'd only ever play that build-a-bear game and sonic rush though lol

i remember when my brother and sister got their own ds lite and me being the youngest, i got the old pink ds
at least i got something, my mum once got my siblings pokemon diamond & pearl and i literally got nothing 

to be fair, my next console was the pokemon black dsi so i had become the superior child haha


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

mine was a gameboy color and pokemon yellow when i was like 4 years old and i played that thing so much

my favorite memories are with the gameboy sp with pokemon emerald, and the ds with pokemon platinum


----------



## daringred_ (Jan 26, 2021)

original DS. i had so many games though that i forget what the first one was. either ac: wild world or one of the mario gameboy games since you could play those on the original DS systems.


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Mine was the original nes from the mid 80's


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 26, 2021)

hmmm...i think the gameboy advance sp. though it may of been nintendo 64 my cousin had that, not sure if i played on that one first. if we're counting first we owned then it would be the gameboy.


----------



## Toska (Jan 26, 2021)

My first Nintendo system was the wii... and I believe the first game was Wii Party. I remember being *terrified *of the guy that is the "host" of the game, lol! That game was one of the largest parts of my childhood. I still have the same wii and game, and play it whenever I have company over.


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 26, 2021)

My first system was the SNES and I remember playing Super Mario 3. Although we did play more of Donkey Kong than Super Mario.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 26, 2021)

It's between two things, and I'm not sure which was first at this point. It was either Pokémon Red on the Game Boy Color or playing Nintendo 64 games like Super Mario 64 at the grocery store's day-care while my parents shopped. I _think_ it was Pokémon Red though, looking at the release date and remembering experiencing that initial Pokémon boom.

Regardless, the Game Boy Color was the first Nintendo anything I ever personally owned, then I got a Nintendo 64 because of Pokémon Stadium, but also stuff like Super Smash Bros. and the early Mario Party games. That said, my brother owned an NES and an SNES, but I never played them, preferring the Sega Genesis back in those days. I did enjoy watching him play EarthBound though, and got into it myself later on. No idea where that SNES is now, but hoping to find it again eventually so I can experience some games on the original hardware.


----------



## Neb (Jan 26, 2021)

Mine was a blue DS Lite my parents got for my eighth birthday. I have lots of good memories playing New Super Mario Bros on road trips. Sadly I sold it a year later for an original 3DS.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

The original NES when I was a kid! I remember playing the super old mario games and having so much fun.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 27, 2021)

The first Nintendo game and system I ever played was the same as the first I ever owned, with that being Banjo-Tooie for the Nintendo 64 back on December 25, 2000. I still love it to this day.


----------



## xara (Jan 27, 2021)

this bad boy was my very first nintendo console with “animal crossing: wild world” being one of my very first games!


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 27, 2021)

my first console was an original DS I think? it might've been the wii but I don't think so. and I have no idea what my first game was honestly - on the wii was probably mario kart, can't remember the DS! I know I had a spongebob game at some point


----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2021)

First system:




First game:


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 27, 2021)

Nintendo Entertainment System! my first ever game was the original Mario, I've been a fan since


----------



## Corrie (Jan 27, 2021)

First would be the N64 at my friend's house in grade 1. We played Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 27, 2021)

First console I owned were a Gameboy Color. must have been around 3, or 4 years old, and I got Pokemon Silver with it, along with one of those cartridges with 50 games on it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 27, 2021)

My first game system was a Mario-edition DS.  It was completely red except for his hat symbol in the corner.  I don't remember how old I was when I got it, but I think I was in single digits.


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jan 27, 2021)

So the first nintendo game I ever played (and probably my first game ever) was Super Mario World on the SNES, which had been my dad's. We also had an original NES too (we still have both actually, stored away) that I remember playing on, but I don't remember what I played. xD
The first game system that I picked out myself though (and my mom bought for me) was a DS Lite, gorgeous black and red color, I loved that thing so much (RIP :'c). My first game for it was Brain Age 2 because it came with it I think, in a bundle, but I also got Animal Crossing Wild World that same day too. It was a huge part of why I wanted a DS to begin with actually, because my cousin had it on her original DS and I liked watching her play it.


----------



## Hresvelg (Jan 27, 2021)

The original DS! Lots of happy memories playing Mario and Nintendogs.


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

If we're getting really technical... My first console was a Famiclone. Well, my first two consoles were both Famiclones, but they weren't the same. The first three games I played (I got them with my first console) were DuckTales, Gradius 2 and Yie Ar Kung-Fu. 

My first official nintendo console was the Super Nintendo. 

Now, the first game I owned that was developed or published by Nintendo was Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## Alaina (Feb 1, 2021)

Ours was also the N64 and Super Mario 64! My brother and I got it for Christmas. Him and my sister in law were just in town this Christmas and we got the old VHS tapes working, and watched our opening of it as kids.  

That was more like his system though. My first that I bought myself was my GameCube, and I played Animal Crossing GameCube and Phantasy Star Online religiously. They'll forever be my favorite games.


----------



## arikins (Feb 1, 2021)

i had a nintendo 3ds when i was little, but i didnt have any ¨nintendo games¨. the first one i played was loz twilight princess on the wii


----------



## Holla (Feb 1, 2021)

Nintendo DS Lite. Funnily enough my first video game was actually a GBA game though. It was Pokémon Emerald. At least yay for dual slot?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 2, 2021)

The first Nintendo game system I played was the 64, it was owned by my oldest brother but I never actually played on it till quite a few years after its release (it arrived in Europe very soon after I was born) when I got into playing it with my 3 older siblings. I was probably only about 5 or 6 the first time I played it so can't remember what game I played first but most of my memories are off the original Mario Party so it was probably that.
The original DS was the first Nintendo console I actually owned though (played Gameboy Advance and Gamecube but they were owned by my siblings) and the first game I played on that was Nintendogs - I had the bundle that came with the game.


----------



## deana (Feb 2, 2021)

I definitely played other people's systems before I got my own. I have memories from sleepovers where we would stay up all night playing N64. One very specific N64 game that is burned in to my brain is Rugrats: Scavenger Hunt






The first system I owned was a gameboy advance sp. I have fond memories playing Pokemon Fire Red and Pokemon Ruby the most out of all my games. I got a Gamecube not long after that where I mostly played Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life, Mario Kart Double Dash, Mario Party 7, and Super Mario Sunshine!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 2, 2021)

First system was definitely a purple Game Cube. I have a very specific memory of putting in a copy of Double Dash as a really young kid (3 years old maybe? Definitely wasn't 4). Also remember watching my sister play Super Mario Sunshine, and most certainly remember watching my dad play Wind Waker and Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time on Legend of Zelda collector's edition. Can't forget about Sonic Heroes as well. But my favorite as a kid was _always _Mario Kart Double Dash. I played it all the time before my bed time growing up.
Oh, and getting mad at my siblings when we played Mario Party 4 & 5. Fun times =)
In 2009, though, I remember getting a Wii for christmas which was going to replace our little purple lunchbox.
Then after that I...
Still played double dash constantly lol
(but now with my love of wii sports and mario kart wii and several others)


----------



## oranje (Feb 2, 2021)

My first Nintendo systems (well systems since I got them around the same time) was my Gameboy color and my N64. My Gameboy was a special edition that I think was bundled with Pokemon Yellow. It was yellow and had pikachu, jigglepuff, and togepi on teh screen. The N64 was bundled with Mario 64 and Star Wars: Pod Racer which I had a lot of fun playing with my siblings. Ah, good memories. :')


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 2, 2021)

My first Nintendo system I played was the GameCube and the first Nintendo game I played was the original Animal Crossing. Actually, until I got my DS a couple of years after we got the GameCube, Animal Crossing and Mario Party 4/6 were the only Nintendo games I had played. Most of my Gamecube games were third party games.


----------



## Islandernewcomer64 (Feb 3, 2021)

My first Nintendo system was the N64 and the first game I played was Super Mario 64. I got a Gamecube a few years later and played a lot of Luigi's Mansion and Smash Bros Melee.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 3, 2021)

The first Nintendo system I owned was the NES despite being born in the era when the Gamecube was about to be released. The first game I played on it was Super Mario Bros. 3. Awesome game and I still play it occasionally when I feel like it. A memory I had with it was that when my dad got home from work late in the evening, he would sometimes play the game and speedrun it using warp whistles while I watch him. And CRT TVs were still a thing so it was pretty nostalgic too.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 3, 2021)

Well. Gonna show my age with this, but the original Nintendo with Super Mario Bros. and Duck Hunt.


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 3, 2021)

My first console was a Gameboy advance and my first game was the manhole e reader card scan game thing that came with it 
It also comes with an animal crossing card but I don’t have a link cable so I guess I’ll never find out what the card does

I also played on a Gameboy colour and a Gamecube belonging to a friend but I never owned either one. Mario cart double dash and donkey kong were the games I played on those ^^


----------



## angelcat621 (Feb 3, 2021)

The first system I played on was my cousin's Game Boy Pocket, which I later got from him by trading him some Pokemon cards. I had Pokemon Red and he had Blue version. The first system I bought was a Game Boy Color, atomic purple, to play Pokemon Crystal. Such fun games and fond memories.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 3, 2021)

My first console was also N64 and I believe my first game was either Mario Kart or Super Mario 64. It was handed down to us by my uncle who had just recently gotten a ps1 I believe. And that was the only console I had until the Wii came out (which my dad never bought me games for anyway lol)

The first console I got for myself was the PS3 and that's what really made me fall in love with gaming beyond nostalgia


----------



## Faceless (Feb 4, 2021)

Gameboy Advance Sp I was born in a completely different era from when it came out but some of my fondest memories are on that thing mostly the Super Mario World Remake


----------



## Burumun (Feb 4, 2021)

GBA with a Powerpuff Girls game for the GB Color (Bad Mojo Jojo, I think) that I got for my fifth birthday, IIRC. I know we had a SNES with Mario Kart, too, at some point, but I can't remember if we got that before or after.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Feb 4, 2021)

Omg....the first game console I played on was the Atari 2600. Space invaders....I loved playing space invaders. Games have changed lol....


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 4, 2021)

I remember vague memories of playing someone's N64, but my first true console was the Gamecube that came with Mario Kart Double Dash  Oh the memories...


----------



## LuchaSloth (Feb 4, 2021)

I remember playing NES and SNES on an emulator on the first PC we owned. But the first proper system I played was probably N64 at my friend's house. In my family, we never really bothered with Nintendo back then. I was raised with Sega Genesis instead of SNES. After that, we had a PC and PS1.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 5, 2021)

The first Nintendo system that I vaguely remember playing is the SNES! I was terrible at the game so I mainly remember watching my older sister play? But I’d get to play sometimes! I remember the controllers because I just loved pressing the buttons, lol.

The first proper Nintendo system that I actually actively played was my 3DS! I got the Pearl Pink one back in I think grade 8? And I was so excited. I never really played video games, didn’t have any gameboys or previous DS’s, so I was really happy to finally get one. I loved it so much! I have a New 3DS XL and I still love it.


----------



## hakutaku (Feb 5, 2021)

The first system I remember is probably either a Gameboy Advance or the Nintendo 64, both owned by my cousins. I also remember playing an old original Gameboy at an after school club.

The first system I owned myself was a Nintendo DS Lite I got in 2007 for my birthday. I got the black version and I still own it and play it regularly to this day, right now I'm playing through Pokemon Fire Red on it! I think the games I got first were New Super Mario Bros, Nintendogs, and Mario Kart DS.

Over the years I've also had a Wii, 3DS, and now a Nintendo Switch. I use all of them except the Wii, which I was never really into that much.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2021)

Gameboy Pocket that my cousins had probably. I also got a Gameboy Color of my own later on so yeah those


----------



## Anj2k6 (Feb 7, 2021)

Gamecube with my first game ever being Super Mario Sunshine!


----------



## King koopa (Feb 7, 2021)

My first system was the original DS and I played mario kart DS on that a lot. I don't remember much online, but I do remember meeting some star spammer and little kid me throwing a temper tantrum after losing because of it.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Feb 7, 2021)

We were always a very video game heavy family, and I have a ton of siblings, so being the youngest, by the time I rolled around we had:

Intellivision, Atari, Bally Gaming System (I urge you to Google this baby and check it out, the controllers were like toothpaste caps on a handle), Colecovision, NES, Sega Master System, Gameboy, Sega Genesis and Super Nintendo.

The first game I remember playing (but I can't guarantee it was the actual first, just the earliest I remember) was on that Bally system. One person was a Red Cowboy and one person was a Blue Cowboy. Your goal was to walk up and down the screen and try to be the first to shoot the other guy. The only thing between you was a cactus in the center of the screen that slowly deteriorated as it got shot lol

	Post automatically merged: Feb 7, 2021






LOL I did some digging and found it. Look how far we've come in terms of video games.
I also just realized it was what Nintendo system/game was first. My earliest memory would be Super Mario Bros 3 for NES.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 10, 2021)

My first console was the NES. Got it from my aunt who was really into this stuff back in the day. We got a few games too but I really only remember Super Mario Bros. and The Legend of Zelda. We probably got Ice Climber as well, everyone had that game. Man, it was pure magic controlling the little people inside the tv!


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Feb 10, 2021)

My first console was the wii. Ah, memories.


----------



## ting1984 (Feb 10, 2021)

I remember trying to play _Mickey Mousecapade_ on the NES in 1988 as a very little girl.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Feb 10, 2021)

My mom got my brother and I an old NES system when we were younger, and we had that one dual game cartridge with Mario and Duck Hunt. Those were the days...


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 13, 2021)

GameCube with Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 13, 2021)

Good old Nintendo 64. My brothers had it from their childhood so I used it a fair bit just before I got my dsi. First game would have been mario kart 64 or super smash.


----------



## Bugs (Feb 13, 2021)

I think it was the original brick GameBoy, one of my earliest memories is playing Pokémon on it (don't even ask me which version. I think it was Blue but I was like four or five years old lol)

I also remember the SNES but it was my dad's, I remember playing the N64 as well which I'm pretty sure was for me, again these are really early memories


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 13, 2021)

My first one was the ds my brother had one and my oldest brother out of us had the dsi I was always so jealous we had friends who also had ds’s and that would be fun playing my frist game was new super Mario bro’s


----------



## kayleee (Feb 13, 2021)

My first system was the NES, and Mario was probably my first game. My grandma and grandpa had an NES and they gave it to my brother and I when we were young, along with a bunch of games. I still have it and I’m pretty sure it still works!


----------



## tumut (Feb 13, 2021)

First video game was Donkey Kong Country 2 on the flame red GBA SP my sister got for christmas. The second was Pac Man Collection.


----------



## Diegoboy (Feb 13, 2021)

I have already posted my response, but can anyone refresh my memory here please? 
Somehow I recall playing AC (earlier version) where I have my pocket inventory open, if I accidently drop an item, I could pick it back up without closing my pocket inventory. 
Was that really a thing or did I remember that wrong?


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 20, 2021)

got my first nintendo console pretty late but i very clearly remember playing pokemon heart gold on my blue dsi


----------



## mocha. (Feb 21, 2021)

My first was a gameboy! I had a green one and my favourite games were lion king (which was actually really good looking back) and Pokémon obvs. I had pretty much everything Nintendo thereafter, it’s definitely one of my favourite console companies!


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 21, 2021)

My first Nintendo system was a pink ds I don’t know what my first game was but I remember playing Nintendogs


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 21, 2021)

the first Nintendo system I owned was the gameboy advance sp, and I got it when I was in second grade. The first game I played on it was pokemon fire red. 

I don't remember if this was the first gaming system I ever played though. I remember one time my cousin let me play his guitar hero game on his xbox or PS when I was really young, and another time I played a mario game on my friend's gameboy advance. Regardless, I started playing computer games practically from birth since my dad is an engineer/ computer person.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Mar 12, 2021)

My brother got a Nintendo 64 for Christmas when it first came out. Ocarina of Time was the first game we booted up at my grandma's house. I remember the both of us being totally spellbound by the opening cut scene. That game means so much to me. It's a lovely memory.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 12, 2021)

My first was the Nintendo DS Lite!  It's red, I still have it and thankfully it still works like a charm after all these years.  The L/R buttons are a little finicky now, but they usually shape up if I blow air into them.  The first game I got for it was Drawn to Life.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 13, 2021)

My first was the Gameboy Advance SP (the pink one)! I don't remember what my first game was - maybe Dogz? I remember playing that one a ton when I got my Gameboy. I also played Catz a lot. Then, I got into the Pokemon games and played a ton of those too. Other than those, I don't remember much else of what I had.


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 13, 2021)

Gameboy Color


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 14, 2021)

My first Nintendo console was the DS lite, I got a blue one back in 2010 or so, my older brother had got one two years earlier so I might've played his before I got mine. My first games were kind of shared with us all, New Super Mario Bros, Mario Party DS, Pokémon Pearl were some of the games that I played back then.


----------



## Snek (Mar 14, 2021)

My first Nintendo system was the Gameboy Color and Pokemon Blue was my first Nintendo game. I've always preferred hand held devices because of mobility. My first GB Color was green. I got a purple one later but I eventually sold both because my parents needed the money and I that I got GB Advance and didn't play them anymore.


----------



## Pyoopi (Mar 14, 2021)

It was the Nintendo 64


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 14, 2021)

My mom always let me play on her NES and SNES when I was a kid. I can remember her telling me about how much she loved playing SMB3 so she taught me how to play it. To this day it's my favorite Mario game. I have such fond memories playing that with her.


----------



## cherrysmilesonice (Mar 14, 2021)

Game cube for sureeee. 
loved super Mario sunshine and wind waker ; ;


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Mar 14, 2021)

When I was a kid I played more computer games than video games, but the first nintendo system I played on was a Gameboy that my cousin had. We mostly played games like super mario world and mario kart super circut. I later bought a nintendo DS and the first game I played was nintendogs. My sister and I loved playing that game. We also got other animal related games, brain games and Sims for it.


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 16, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> Fun thread topic idea lol
> 
> My first game console was the Nintendo 64 & first game was Super Mario 64, was 5 at the time in the year of 1997.  I remember my Mom just buying this for me as a kid not knowing what the heck it was hahaha , after playing SM64, I was completely hooked on the idea of Video games and now playing games till this day. Lol
> 
> Share your quick story, doesn't even have to be related to Nintendo also



My first console was the gameboy color with the pokemon and zelda games, I still have all of it and play frequently, almost completed Pokemon yellow and pokemon heartgold again.


----------



## BlueOceana (Mar 27, 2021)

My first Nintendo game system is also the first system I ever played, was the Super Nintendo. and the first game that I ever played was Super Mario bros, LIon KIng, F Zero, and some other games for that system. Those were my favorite though,


----------



## Furrton (Apr 4, 2021)

NES because I am old


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2021)

Probably NES because there was one in my house when I was really young. I think my second was a Gamecube which I remember a lot more clearly.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Apr 7, 2021)

First in home game system wasn't Atari (yes I'm old) , before that I used to go to the old fashioned Mall arcades.

First Nintendo was the original NES system I still like to go back and play Mario 3 on my switch.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 7, 2021)

my first was probably a DS lite? and I don't remember exactly my first game on it but i'm sure nintendogs must've been up there. i remember very few of those og DS games but I remember for sure playing club penguin and spongebob fairly early on in my DS days


----------



## jeni (Apr 7, 2021)

gameboy advance SP on which i played a Lot of pkmn leaf green and spyro season of flame
shortly followed by the first DS, which i played so much the top screen came off


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2021)

It was the SNES (Super Nintendo) and I got Super Mario World as the they very first game and first Mario game I've ever played. I remember me and my mom were playing it, having a good time, and she helped me beat the hardest castle in the game. Then we got to the end we were celebrating victory. Since then Super Mario World became my all time favorite game and that explains how I was introduced into video games and the Mario Franchise in general.


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 7, 2021)

My cousin and I used to walk to our neighbor’s house every day after school because she had a GameCube and we’d play Animal Crossing. I think I was in 2nd grade around that time


----------



## Beanz (Apr 7, 2021)

my brother and i got the wii when i was around 3 and he was 2. idk why my parents thought it was a good idea to give a 3 and 2 year old a console but i didn’t play very much until i was 5. I don’t remember my first game on it but i remember playing wii sports, Mario all stars (25th anniversary edition) and a lot of Donkey Kong.


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 7, 2021)

Mine is a pink DS Lite that also came with my first Nintendo games, Pokemon Diamond and Pearl. The R button won’t work unless it’s pressed at a specific point, but everything else is a-okay after all these years.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 20, 2021)

I can't remember exactly because I was really young when I started playing but it was either the NES or Nintendo 64, I had both because my older brother gave them to me.  The first one where I got serious into gaming though was the Gameboy Advance, that was my first brand new system that was only mine


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 20, 2021)

Ooh, I remember this one clearly. My family bought a Wii in 2007 when I was about six and my brother was four. We all started off by making Mii characters together & my parents wouldn’t let us create our own Miis because the controller was finicky/too hard to use— instead, we pointed at the features we wanted & our parents would select them for us. Fun times lol.

My first actual game was Wii Sports, followed by Mario Kart Wii and Mario Party 8. Both are staples of my childhood— we’ve still got the Wii hooked up to the TV, and my parents will occasionally still play on it


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 22, 2021)

The first Nintendo system I played was the original NES and the first game that I played for that system was the original Legend of Zelda.I remember that Zelda was on a fancy schmancy shiny gold cartridge like the one pictured above.


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 22, 2021)

My first system was the SNES in the early 90's I had a couple of games but mainly would play Super Mario and this bubble blaster game but I can never remember the name! I miss it, it was one of my favorites!


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 22, 2021)

I first played the DS, but I don't remember my first game. It was most likely something Mario related. I do remember my first Pokemon game was Platinum though.


----------



## mirukushake (Apr 23, 2021)

Our first family system was the N64 back in the late 90s, and the first system I got all to myself was a GB Advance (the see-through one of course). I think my Dad still has the N64 hooked up to a CRT in his mancave down in the basement of the ancestral home and my Mom still uses the Wii for Just Dance.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 23, 2021)

Sega Genesis with Sonic the Hedgehog was the first, but I have more memories and remember more about when my brother and I received the N64 for Christmas one year so I’d consider that to be first.

I always had fun popping into his room while he played OoT, Majora’s Mask, Goldeneye, Super Mario 64, and Donkey Kong 64 (I’d try a couple levels occasionally too). We also had Cruis‘n USA for some reason, which was the only game my dad would play with us, and invited the neighbors over to play Gauntlet Legends. Gauntlet was our ‘slumber party and stay up way too late’ game.


----------



## DerpyOnion (Apr 23, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> Fun thread topic idea lol
> 
> My first game console was the Nintendo 64 & first game was Super Mario 64, was 5 at the time in the year of 1997.  I remember my Mom just buying this for me as a kid not knowing what the heck it was hahaha , after playing SM64, I was completely hooked on the idea of Video games and now playing games till this day. Lol
> 
> Share your quick story, doesn't even have to be related to Nintendo also


Probably the Wii!
I would guess that my first game would be Super Mario Bros, on Virtual Console.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 23, 2021)

My earliest memory of playing a game was rayman on the gbc.
I got it for Christmas when I was little.
Mainly watched my sister play it as I couldn't get jumping over pits down.


----------



## Kittywulfe (Apr 23, 2021)

HopeForHyrule said:


> Well. Gonna show my age with this, but the original Nintendo with Super Mario Bros. and Duck Hunt.



That's EXACTLY what I was going to say LOL


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 23, 2021)

l actually don't remember at all. Could have been Gamecube or wii or even dsi


----------



## kayleee (Apr 23, 2021)

My first console was the NES, which my grandparents owned and gave to me and my brother. I played it all the time but found the games difficult so some of them I would just play the first couple levels over and over, lmao (the ones that come to mind are Metroid and Rygar). But we also had this Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles game that was soooooo much fun. I'm pretty sure the NES is still in a closet somewhere at my parents' house, I'm gonna have to go dig it out cause wow thinking about it is giving me massive nostalgia


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 23, 2021)

N64 with shadows of the empire and mario kart 64, plus a bunch of other games little me traded for a second controller (huge mistake)


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Apr 28, 2021)

the first Nintendo Console I owned was the Nintendo 64, I got it for Christmas. My mom bought me Super Mario 64, Mischief Makers, and Wave Racer at the same time. I remember I had so much fun playing those games, though my mom had to help me a few times with Super Mario 64 because I wasn't really good at fighting Bowser and I was awful at that penguin race.


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Apr 28, 2021)

Nintendo Gamecube or Nintendo DS. I honestly can't remwmber which came first, but I have memory of playing Smash Bros with my brother and his friends... Good times.


----------



## BalloonFight (May 1, 2021)

My earliest memory for video games would be playing an NES with the SMB1/Duck Hunt cartridge at my cousins house. The first game system I ever owned though, was a Super Nintendo with Super Mario World included. I also think I ended up getting an original gameboy right around that time as well.


----------



## tjo (May 1, 2021)

My nds!!! I had it for about 10 years.... it stopped working now but I love it a lot... I remember I played a lot of pokemon platinum + pmd sky + ontamarama


----------



## Chynna (May 4, 2021)

My earliest memory is playing super Mario world on the super Nintendo.


----------



## Romaki (May 19, 2021)

First played was either Gameboy or PlayStation, the first one I got for myself was a Gameboy Color.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (May 21, 2021)

I remember this very clearly, my first nintendo system was a bunch of game boy colors, me and my brother got like 5 from a person at a yard sale my grandma took me to when I was around 4 or 5 years old that was selling them for DIRT cheap along with a lot of games, it wasn't just all shovelware either, there were some good titles in that bunch. I have no idea how much it all cost but I feel like it was less than $20. Unfortunately every single game boy broke except one, an atomic purple model. I don't play it much anymore but I can fondly remember the times of me as a little kid playing a lot of arcade ports and several Pokémon games for the thing. Here's a picture of it next to the Pokémon Yellow copy I've had since then:


----------



## mogyay (May 22, 2021)

super mario 64 on nintendo 64!!! i was still too young to really understand much tbh so i do feel like i'm more the gamecube era


----------



## cornimer (May 22, 2021)

My first system was a DS Lite, and the first game I played was.....Brain Age as far as I can remember, followed by Nintendogs!


----------



## KimiyoCake (May 22, 2021)

If I remember correctly... my first nintendo system was the Nintendo NES and the game i liked to play was Duck Hunt lol


----------



## corncob (May 22, 2021)

i'm not sure if i remember exactly which game was my first game... i know it was on the SNES; if i had to hazard the guess it was probably either Super Mario World or DKC? i'm not sure which, though.

i used to play video games with my dad when i was little, especially DKC. i have a lot of really fond memories of playing that one with him. i remember the minecart levels in particular, because when we switched off he'd always say "do you remember everything i taught you about driving???" in this faux-panicked voice.

part of the reason i ended up going in for a switch online account was so that i can play the virtual machine with him when he comes to visit me in the summer and relive some of those memories : ) i haven't gotten to see him since i got one, so i'm really looking forward to it!! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 23, 2021)

My first Nintendo experience was when I was too young to remember, but I'm told I was three or four years old, and it was the NES with the bundled-in Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt cartridge, which was one of the newest, cutting-edge games at the time. I'm told my first video game experience in my life was when I was two years old at a pizza parlor, playing with the joystick on a Pac-Man machine that no one had put a quarter into. But I played a ton of NES games when I was very young, and I loved them and still love them. And I got every Nintendo console and handheld ever since... except the Virtual Boy, I think a lot of us skipped the Virtual Boy. XD


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 23, 2021)

I sadly can't 100% remember what my first console was.. I know my brother had a Nintendo 64 and we would "share" it, but my very own console must've been the *Neon green GameBoy Colour*. I loved that color!! As for my first ever played game, I am almost certain that it was Ocarina of Time!


----------



## Aquatic_Amy (May 23, 2021)

Nintendo 64 was my first console. I remember playing Super Mario 64 and Donkey Kong 64.


----------



## Hanami (May 23, 2021)

I think it was either Super Smash Bros. Melee on GameCube or a Spider-Man game on the Game Boy Advance. I can't remember because I was quite young. For Melee, I was at a friend's house and the boys wanted me to sub someone. I remember playing as Peach and I had no idea what I was doing hahaha. For Spider-Man, I barely got to play it because my younger brother didn't like to share. 

The first Nintendo game console I ever played regularly (and owned) was the DS Lite. I can't recall the first game I ever played on it, but I had a good time!


----------



## GuerreraD (May 23, 2021)

Original Tetris in the original Game Boy!  Whoa, I somehow feel proudly old...


----------



## Red Cat (May 24, 2021)

The first game that I remember playing was Donkey Kong 64. Me and my brother got it around the same time as a friend of ours. For a long time, none of us could figure out how to unlock Tiny Kong. Then one night, I discovered how to unlock her and I was so excited to tell my friend the next day, but he also figured out how to unlock her that same night. That was a funny coincidence. The next game I played was Banjo Kazooie, but gave up on that after I couldn't figure out how to access Rusty Bucket Bay because I didn't know that you had to turn into the pumpkin and go through the small hole in the building outside Mad Monster Mansion to find the water level switch.


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

The first system I ever played on was the lovely Nintendo Gamecube at my cousins house. The first system I ever owned was a Nintendo DS lite.


----------



## TimColeman (Jun 2, 2021)

OMG, that was ages ago! I think it was Super Mario 64. And it's still my favorite! The adventure through Princess Peach's castle was the most exciting part! Honestly, I feel like no other Mario game will ever be able to match the legacy of super Mario 64. Since I'm already on my summer vacation, I have a lot of free time to play video games, and I'd love to know what games are you guys playing? I was also thinking of getting a new game console. Could you maybe guys guide advise me which game console I should choose? I have the Nintendo Switch, and I'm thinking between Plat station 5 and Xbox series x.


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jun 9, 2021)

I think my first nintendo game i've played was Duck Hunt lol on Nintendo NES i believe


----------



## Kamex (Aug 4, 2021)

The first Nintendo system I played was Gamecube. The first Nintendo games I played on Gamecube were Mario Kart: Double Dash and Pokemon Colosseum.


----------



## arikins (Aug 4, 2021)

not sure if i already posted on this thread, but the 3Ds. i didnt really have any nintendo games on there though, all i remember playing was lego batman


----------



## Bethboj (Aug 4, 2021)

My first memory of Nintendo is Mario on the Nintendo 64. Followed by Zelda Ocarina of time, also on the Nintendo 64.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 5, 2021)

My first Nintendo system was the NES and my first Nintendo game was probably Super Mario Bros. I played a lot of games on the NES so I'm not sure which was first, but Mario makes the most sense.

My first system not including Nintendo was actually an Atari. My earliest video game memory is playing Strawberry Shortcake: Musical Match-Ups when I was maybe 4 or 5 years old. It probably wasn't a great game because I don't remember playing it beyond that first memory. I spent a lot more time on games like Pac-Man, River Raid, and Kaboom!


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 5, 2021)

It was either NES or SNES, I forgot which one. The first handheld console was GameBoy Advance. For GBA, the first game I played was Pac-Man Collection.


----------



## PacV (Aug 7, 2021)

NES!
-Super Mario Bros. 1, 2 & 3.

-Bubble Bobble.

-Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,

-Duck Hunt (I still have the Zapper!).

And many others which names i don't remember.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 7, 2021)

My first Nintendo game would have been super smash bros on the 64 since my brothers who were much older than me played it a lot, I could never win. Also played Mario kart every now and then but generally, I just watched my brothers play. I enjoyed watching people play games for some reason. Once I had my own console, the dsi, the first game I played on it was nintendogs dalmation+friends lol. Still nostalgic to this day, pretty sure I still have the game cartridge as well. Nintendogs was soon followed by Mario party DS which wasn't too bad of an entry, certainly better than the later iterations on the 3ds.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Aug 9, 2021)

The NES when I was like 5 or 6 years old. My dad introduced me and I remember playing Castlevania on it


----------



## Spearmph (Aug 18, 2021)

The earliest recollection I have of playing a game was either Ocarina of Time or Pokemon Leaf Green. I also grew up on watching my family play Animal Crossing: City Folk / Lets go to the City and I know I had a save but I hardly remember my first times playing it besides events like Bunny Day.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 18, 2021)

The first game system I played was GameCube, and the first game was Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## mrbeanfan64 (Aug 18, 2021)

my first game was Mr. bean for the ds I really enjoyed that game and I played it a lot until I got my second game animal crossing for the ds  and that's how I started playing animal crossing


----------



## amemome (Aug 20, 2021)

The first I've ever played is my friend's copy of Super Smash Bros Melee on my friend's Gamecube. The first console and game I ever owned is I believe a Gameboy Advance SP and Pokemon FireRed. I loved my Gameboy but it was the earlier model that didn't have that really crisp backlight that the newer models had so that was a bit of a shame.


----------



## Jewli (Aug 20, 2021)

My first console is the Nintendo DS. I have a silver/grey one which is my original one from when I was little. My first game is either Mario 64 or Mario Kart, I am not very sure but I remember being in the games store with my mother and sister (aunts may have been there?) to buy Mario 64 DS. And I remember getting Mario Kart as a present and seeing the case for it.  The reason I got a DS and these games is because my older sister had them. think I was 3 or 4 or around there when I got it? Because this was before my sister and I had Animal Crossing Wild World, (and I know I had Wild World when I was 4 because I have letters mentioning my fifth birthday there   )


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 22, 2021)

First I remember having was a DS Lite and Wild World, but I have no idea. Probably something older since my mom has been playing Nintendo games since the 80s.


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 25, 2021)

Mine was super Mario Brothers 3 on the NES, I still have the same console and copy of the game too!
Probably the first video game I ever played tbh


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 25, 2021)

The first Nintendo console I played was the Wii, as for the first Nintendo game, I have no idea. Possibly Mario Cart for the Wii, but it could have been something else


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2021)

The first Nintendo system I played was the Nintendo64, and I believe the first game I played for it was the original Mario Party.  Had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 19, 2021)

It was either NES or SNES. I think there's a pic of me playing one of them at the age of 2? So whichever it was it was while infantile amnesia was still working its magic. Most of the games on those consoles my family had since before I was born, I think.

Side note we used to have a Mario Paint guidebook and lost it, still upset about that lol. I hope it wasn't stolen...


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 19, 2021)

my first Nintendo system was the SNES and i think my first game was Super Mario World, lots of good times. but Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars was my favorite game on this system.


----------



## SierraMisst (Sep 22, 2021)

The switch I love it


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

I wanna say N64, but I think it was probably the Sega Genesis I was remembering. It's a long time.

My first real console that I remember is the Gameboy Color with all those Pokémon games. Unfortunately, some classmate of mine stole it and all the cartridges. I couldn't catch him because I had no evidence. I ended up downgrading to a Gameboy Pocket instead...

And then I got a Switch some 20 years later, so all's well that end well.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 24, 2021)

Hmmm, probably the N64! Fun times playing Smash on that


----------



## Xeleron (Sep 25, 2021)

The first Nintendo system I remember playing was the Game Cube. I remember me and my younger brother used to play Star Fox, Mario Kart, and SSB Melee on it. I really miss those day, despite all the fighting we had... I think it's because he stopped playing games as he got older.


----------



## moonshi (Oct 4, 2021)

Omg brings back memories of my childhood! 

It was an old nintendo system, don't even remember what it is called and first game was Mario Brothers. I loved it and the (super) Mario Brothers games are still some of my favorites to this day.


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 18, 2021)

TECHNICALLY, my first game system was a Leapster, but that isn't Nintendo, lol.





My first Nintendo system was a pink GBA SP, but I didn't have any Nintendo games. I mainly played digital versions of board games like Candyland, Chutes and Ladders, etc.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 18, 2021)

Technically, Switch is my first Nintendo game system, but if you count those emulators that can play Nintendo games, then it's GBA


----------



## windloft (Oct 19, 2021)

N64! my first game was super mario 64, i think : i remember playing my n64 almost every day ... and hurting my hand when playing mario party 1. :')


----------



## Elissarosalee (Oct 23, 2021)

i dont remember the system but the game was duck hunt


----------



## Regalli (Oct 23, 2021)

First I ever played was an N64 with Mario 64 in the waiting room of a kids’ hair salon we went to when I was young. (Or at least, first one I remember, but I don’t think my uncle ever let me play his Gameboy until I was a bit older.) 

First system I ever had was a bright yellow Gameboy Color, where my first games for a plane ride were a loaned copy of Kirby’s Dream Land (again, from my uncle) and Pokemon TCG, which came with the GBC and a strategy guide in a bundle. Unfortunately, the strategy guide didn’t help much when I couldn’t figure out how to change cards in my deck - it took me YEARS to actually figure that one out.


----------



## Tao (Oct 24, 2021)

Either the SNES or Gameboy. I can't quite remember which I played first.

My step dad had an SNES. When my mum first started dating him, he lived in a flat. When she took me there me and him would play on his SNES, usually Mario Kart. It's a shame that he pretty much stopped playing games during the PSone as that was one of the many things we had in common/he introduced me to and I still love to this day (we have nothing in common these days even though all my interests are basically things he used to do and showed me).

My Game Boy was one of those huge yellow ones (or grey seems to be the popular US colour). I don't even remember getting it, it feels like I had that thing from the womb. I would take that huge yellow brick near everywhere with me.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 24, 2021)

I want to say Mario Bros on the NES, but I was very young and have a hazy memory of it. 

Since we could not save games back then, my dad came up with a good alternative. Leave the game paused and just unplug the wire from the old CRT TV so that we can watch TV and come back to the game later (those old TVs did not have multiple modes and only took one input).


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 24, 2021)

My first Nintendo console I've ever owned/played was the Gameboy Color! It was blue and my sister's best friend gave it to me as a hand-me-down. She gave me Pokémon Gold for it! The save battery was fried, so I never got far into the game before I got bored and turned off the Gameboy, but I will never forget the memories I had with that thing.

Second console would probably beeee... the crystal pink looking Gameboy Advance. I played the Sims 2: Pets on it a lot, and it was so much fun! ^^


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 24, 2021)

My first Nintendo console I've owned is the Nintendo DSi. I remember playing Mario Kart DS alot and a bit of New Super Mario Bros. and Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 24, 2021)

My first Nintendo system was the GBA and my first game was Mario Bros Advanced.


----------



## Venn (Oct 24, 2021)

I can't remember, but it would either have to be Nintendo 64 or the Gameboy Color. It's been so long since I thought of that.


----------



## nocctea (Oct 24, 2021)

my first nintendo console (and first console in general!) was the pink ds lite, it was so cute, i miss it sometimes lmao. i begged my parents to get one for months because on the way to school everyone on my bus would play mario kart ds together, i was so jealous haha! 

eventually got one for my 9th birthday, and my first two games were.. get this, alvin and the chipmunks ds and this board/puzzle/card game collection called touchmaster. but i absolutely adored those games, played them all the time. and i still have them to this day!

i kinda wanna get a pink ds lite again, for nostalgias sake, but also to play some gba games! i never played any before and somehow i got something sticky stuck in the gba slot of my original ds so i was never able to play them. gba games look so cute i think it would be fun


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 25, 2021)

my first nintendo console was the wii ! absolutely loved mario and sonic at the london 2012 olympic games and mario kart for the wii, had the wheel (though rarely used). my older sister took the wii to uni with her to play mario kart with her friends but it's now no longer with us à la maison
'cause i sold it oop-

anyway i was a true annihilator as a child, facts


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it was the original Gameboy, but it might have been NES... hard to remember that long ago


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 27, 2021)

The first game I played I was so little. Probably around 7 years of age. My cousins gave us his old The Nintendo Entertainment System, and that entertained us for years. We played Mario all day long.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 30, 2021)

My siblings owned the Nes and Snes. My first console (that was given to me) was the 64!


----------



## Ya h i k o (Nov 1, 2021)

My first Nintendo system was the ds (pink for me) and the game, I remember very well, was a pony game. You had to choose your pony (very cute and well done) and could  compete and go for a ride in forests, mountains, different places to take pictures of the animals you meet. It was incredibly fun. You also had to take care of your pony. It was a really nice game. I loved horses when I was a child and compared to other games I played, it was the best.
I also played Nintendogs. Same here, you choose your little dog, you take care of them, you go for a walk and win some prices, you compete... I prefer ds Nintendogs to 3ds one. I only played this last one for a few hours.


----------



## Sansy (Nov 3, 2021)

My first Nintendo system was... the NES! We had the Mario/Duckhunt cartridge and also The Legend of Zelda with the golden cartridge. I think my older sibling still has the Zelda cartridge, we even had the golden version of Zelda 2.


----------



## dragonair (Nov 6, 2021)

Technically I first played the SNES but only for a few minutes because my sisters were worried I'd break it since I was really young when we had it. The first one that I _actually_ played was the N64! Pretty sure Ocarina of Time was one of my first games so it gives me so much nostalgia today.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Nov 6, 2021)

My first console was the Wii, which I got for my 8th birthday. I had a bunch of games but I really couldn't figure out most of them, so I just constantly played Wii Sports, Big Brain Academy, and Just Dance lol. I do have fond memories of running around one of the first planets on Super Mario Galaxy (apparently progressing was too much for my little 8 year old brain, so I would just get on and run around.)


----------



## Shock (Nov 16, 2021)

Mine was the NES.  Some of my first memories are of playing the original Super Mario Bros and Duck Hunt.  My first handheld was the Gameboy Pocket;  I skipped the "gray brick."


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 16, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> Fun thread topic idea lol
> 
> My first game console was the Nintendo 64 & first game was Super Mario 64, was 5 at the time in the year of 1997.  I remember my Mom just buying this for me as a kid not knowing what the heck it was hahaha , after playing SM64, I was completely hooked on the idea of Video games and now playing games till this day. Lol
> 
> Share your quick story, doesn't even have to be related to Nintendo also


mine was animal crossing on the nintendo 3ds! i had never owned nintendo consoles before bc they are very expensive in my country  it introduced me to animal crossing and i became obsessed with it up to thia day! it was also my first time playing a pokemon game (sun and moon) and i enjoyed it!


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 17, 2021)

I’ve been keeping up with the handhelds since Gameboy Color, mostly for Pokemon. Never got any of the consoles. I still play on the 3DS as well as the Switch (I love Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky way too much).


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 17, 2021)

Damn I can't remember the very first game I played but I'm pretty sure the first console I played on was either NES or SNES... Probably NES. One of the first games I played was Super Mario Bros All Stars and Donkey Kong the one where you have to climb up all the latters and save Peach from Donkey Kong lol. Amazing memories... I remember playing Mortal Kombat on NES too I think it was. 

And then for SNES I also played Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time, Donkey Kong Country, etcetc. I used to play with my brother and I would always be Diddy Kong since I was small and he would always be Donkey Kong since he was bigger xDD. I still to this day listen to Aquatic Ambience, the theme song from the ocean level in DK Country and all the throwback music from the SNES/N64 days lol. I literally have a Spotify playlist dedicated to those songs lmao


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 17, 2021)

My first console was Nintendo DS Lite, with the game New Super Mario Brothers! Still have that Nintendo and the game. After that came Nintendogs and Pokemon Diamond! I was in primary school at the time ^^


----------



## Shock (Nov 17, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> I still to this day listen to Aquatic Ambience, the theme song from the ocean level in DK Country and all the throwback music from the SNES/N64 days lol. I literally have a Spotify playlist dedicated to those songs lmao



Oh geeze, the DKC 1 + 2 soundtracks are a soft spot of mine.  OverClocked ReMix had a couple of great collab project albums you'd probably enjoy, if you're not already familiar with em;

Donkey Kong Country: Kong in Concert
Donkey Kong Country 2: Serious Monkey Business


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 17, 2021)

Shock said:


> Oh geeze, the DKC 1 + 2 soundtracks are a soft spot of mine.  OverClocked ReMix had a couple of great collab project albums you'd probably enjoy, if you're not already familiar with em;
> 
> Donkey Kong Country: Kong in Concert
> Donkey Kong Country 2: Serious Monkey Business



I feel you lol. I still get emotional to this day listening to the music. Interesting. Thanks for these. I'll check them out


----------



## that-writergirl (Nov 24, 2021)

Oooh I *think* it was Nintendogs on the DSLite of all things? I played a ton of that game (honestly I’d play it again if I still had the cartridge.) Though there’s a small chance it was actually Super Mario 64 on the family’s N64 and I’ve forgotten.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Dec 15, 2021)

The first Nintendo console that I played was the Wii, I think I started off with the Mario series like Mario Galaxy and Super Mario Bros, but recently my dad found his old N64 and Gamecube. I mainly use the N64 to play Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, and the Gamecube is not really used since the Wii supports Gamecube games.


----------



## starlipie (Dec 15, 2021)

technically the first nintendo console i ever played was my brother's n64. the game must've been either paper mario or kirby. possibly diddy kong racing? but the first console i ever owned for myself was the dslite, with nintendogs of course (which i lost somewhere after 6 years   )


----------



## Snek (Dec 15, 2021)

My first was the Gameboy Color. I remember having a purple and a green one. My first games were Pokemon. Pokemon RBY were all the rage when I was in primary. I sold them during my university days because I needed the money, but I sort of regret selling them now.


----------



## Sidney (Dec 15, 2021)

It was the DS! the first one hahaha 
It may’ve been a ds lite though..I was so young then


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 22, 2021)

NES was the first one I ever played. First one I ever owned was GameBoyAdvance.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 23, 2021)

NES (well, technically Family Computer since it's Japan version) then first game obviously was Super Mario Bros.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Dec 25, 2021)

the n64 way back when along with sm64. sometimes i wonder how different things would be if i had started with another game, like say starfox 64? or if i had gotten a sega console instead?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 12, 2022)

My first system was a transparent purple Gameboy Color, and my first game was Carrot Crazy  Though I played a lot more of Gameboy Camera, Mickey’s Dangerous Chase, and Ham-Hams Unite


----------



## salty- (Jan 14, 2022)

I was SUPER young but I think it was a nintendo 64 and that one game about skydiving, or Rampage, that one monster game were you would destroy a city. If not that then probably LoZ on the gameboy.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Jan 14, 2022)

My first game system was a vtech vsmile when I was about 3 years old. It's basically a game console for toddlers but my favorite game on there was alphabet park. My first Nintendo console I believe was the purple gamecube but I don't remember my first game on it. My favorite games for it were ty the tasmanian tiger, loz collector's edition, pmttyd, and super mario sunshine.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Me it was the SNES, we had an emulator for it and my dad made me play Super Mario World and Super Mario RPG before introducing me to his favorite Zelda game, A Link to the Past. We also had an emulator for the N64, I played a bit of Mario Kart 64 and Super Smash Bros 64. (I also remember seeing my older brother play Conker's Bad Fur Day... 8-year-old me didn't like the foul language.)


----------



## vanivon (Jan 14, 2022)

Gameboy colour! i remember which model it was, too — the transparent purple one. and my first Nintendo game (and first ever game) was Pokémon Red! both the game and system were my older sister’s lol she got bored and tried teaching me how to play when I was a toddler...


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 22, 2022)

It was the OG Gameboy, and either, Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (I still need to finish it, and then play the switch version), Super Mario 2, or Kirby's Dreamland (still gutted I never got to the end of Kirby, I got close, like the 2nd to last level, and lost all my lives, and the will to try again :'D)


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 30, 2022)

My first system was my Wii U! (I only figured out that recently!) My family got it for Christmas 2012! I still play so many games on it! First game was either New Super Mario Bros or Nintendo Land!!


----------



## Zephon (May 30, 2022)

My first Nintendo system was the SNES, first game I think was Super Mario Bros All Stars.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 30, 2022)

First system I ever played was the Wii(not Wii U) 
First Nintendo game I ever played was New Super Mario Bros. Wii


----------



## Chrysopal (May 30, 2022)

GameCube! The purple one  
I played Sonic Adventure 2 Battle and Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut 
daily. Chao gardens, you see.


_*Please be a thing once more*_* *


----------



## michito (May 31, 2022)

When I was 3 I played ice climbers on one of these bootleg 100-in-1 consoles my father bought, I consider it my 1st game even if it wasn't on an actual console.
If only legit console/game conunt, the first one I played was pokemon crystal on my cousin's pikachu gbc ^^


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 31, 2022)

The first one I had was the DS but originally my family owned a NES but I don’t remember if I played it and my first game was new super Mario bros


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 31, 2022)

It was the NES, and I think we owned only 2 games. Mario and duck hunt. I remember playing a lot of duck hunt and then later using the duck hunt gun to pretend to pierce our little brother’s ears. This was probably sometime around 1990-1992?


----------



## QueenCobra (May 31, 2022)

We had a PlayStation from a garage sale. It came with a few games, and I mostly remember my dad playing Doom while I watched lol.


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 1, 2022)

My first system was a Nintendo DS lite with the game (new) super mario bros  I also remember getting nintendogs and Pokemon diamond shortly after.


----------



## oddbear (Jun 3, 2022)

i think my first nintendo console was the wii 
my first game was either wii sports, wii music, or animal crossing city folk.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 15, 2022)

Either the Nintendo 64 or the Gamecube. I know I played the Gamecube and at least watched my older brothers play the Nintendo 64. Only Nintendo system I haven't had since was the Wii U. No real reason for me to ever get that, nor was it special at all.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 17, 2022)

I recall for Christmas I got an N64 with Super Mario 64 as a gift. I was so excited and it was the year it was released too! I remember my mom telling me many years later that they had to put it on layaway so that they can be sure to get it for me in time for Christmas


----------



## RemMomori (Jun 26, 2022)

My first Nintendo console was the Wii and the first game I played was either Wii Sports on NSMBWii. I spent hours playing the bike riding game in Wii Fit and annoyed my parents with constantly playing September in Wii Music. I had that Wii for a while until my younger brother put a playing card in the disc drive. We had to send it to Nintendo to get fixed but even after that it still stopped working ( wouldn't read discs.) and had to get another one. My parents wanted a black Wii but all our store had were the white ones. That second Wii came with Mario Kart, nice.


----------



## virgocrossing (Jul 19, 2022)

The original ds! 
I used to play animal crossing: wild world on my sister’s ds so much as a 3 year old that my parents bought me a tiny red ds (i insisted it had to be red) for my 3rd christmas so that she could finally have some time away from me rip. i couldn’t even read at this point so i was stuck on the tutorial when tom nook makes you do  stuff like planting flowers outside his shop, so my sister had to sneak onto my ds after my bedtime one night and complete them for me. even after that, i still did stuff like putting my items in the bin and then wondering where they went because i couldn’t read xD
happier times


----------



## Franny (Jul 20, 2022)

gameboy SP, and it was either pokemon emerald or super mario world (super mario advanced 2.) i believe it was SMW because my sister owned pokemon emerald but she did let me use it, however its much more likely she gave up super mario to me before emerald.


----------



## apeisland (Aug 15, 2022)

Nintendo DS, Animal crossing wild world  I got it at the same time as Nintendogs


----------



## WriterofWritings (Aug 15, 2022)

My first Nintendo console was the Gamecube (still play to this day! ^.^) and fist game...Shrek 2 
It's lots of fun though!!​


----------



## Hat' (Aug 15, 2022)

I think my first one was the Gameboy Advance SP and I had quite a few games on it but my first one was Mario Kart: Super Circuit!


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Aug 18, 2022)

A pink ds lite! I still have it, it’s a very sentimental gift to me  my first game was Mario Kart DS


----------



## Zerous (Aug 18, 2022)

In terms of playing, I used some of my dad's old consoles before this but my first Nintendo one was the dsi, which I saved up for and got in a bundle with Mario and Sonic at the Winter Olympics. Had lots of fun, and my uncle gave me one of those 100 in 1 cards for Christmas one year which was the thing that first exposed me to the fact that there were pokemon GAMeS?? I already loved the anime and card games at the time. I also can't remember what made me want it, but I remember specifically going out to get ww for it.


----------



## Mokuren (Aug 19, 2022)

I am sure it was the snes. I still have it in the basement with a few gamea.from my childhood. I still love them and regulary play the original harvest moon. It wipes my save file from time to time tho. I even bought a new game and console but it still deletes it sadly xD The second was the gameboy and N64. Ah good old times with great games.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 19, 2022)

My first ever nintendo console was the new nintendo 3DS xl (I got it in 2015), which I feel like I almost sold my soul to get lol
Nintendo consoles are pretty rare to come by in Poland, I don't think I've ever had like a school friend who had the same console as me, but that didn't really make it any less fun tbh!!


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 19, 2022)

The first Nintendo system in general I played/experienced was the Gameboy Color. The first console I ever played was probably the Nintendo 64 (or it was the Gamecube?). The Gamecube is the first system I really got into and played the games though.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 19, 2022)

This one was mine! It's a crystal Gameboy Advance that came with Pokemon Crystal. Also played Pokemon Ruby and PMD Red Rescue Team here! I fell in love with the design and I now have a great love for crystal case controllers. 

The GBA didn't have that strong of a screen light so it came with a detachable front light, and this console was so small it could be powered with just two AA batteries instead of charging. Ah, good times.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 19, 2022)

animal crossing city folk on the wii! 

When I was little my dad went on a business trip and thought I would like the game so he bought it for me. I played it for a bit and then got bored because I couldn't figure out how to make bells & "advance" in the game. When I was about 11 or 12 I came across an animal crossing form (I think it was ACC) and got back into the game! Which then led to me playing ACNL and eventually ACNH


----------



## Imbri (Aug 19, 2022)

First gaming was a Commodore 64. We used to play ZORK and Castle Wolfenstein on it.

First console was an Atari 2600. Asteroid, Space Invaders, Defender (which had a glitch where you could hide your last human - useful when Mom insisted you come to dinner _now_), Frogger, Pac-Man, Keystone Kapers (one of my favorites). Oh, can't forget Pitfall.


----------



## Flicky (Aug 19, 2022)

The Game Boy, with a copy of Kirby's Dream Land. I still have it and it works, but it's seen better days....


----------



## Tulaash (Aug 22, 2022)

The first Nintendo system I ever got was a blue Nintendo DS Lite. It also happened to be my first real game system ever (I had a VSmile prior, but it wasn't really a real game system, in my eyes). I got it for my birthday in 2007, along with Nintendogs and Mario Kart DS. I remember spending so much time with Nintendogs, and not knowing how to play Mario Kart DS (I actually had to read the instruction manual for that!) I then got a Wii for Christmas two years later (funny story, my mom usually has everyone open presents in a specific order. Well, she wasn't feeling good this Christmas, so she wasn't thinking and had me open a Wii game, Mario and Sonic at the Winter Olympic Games, before the Wii! I was freaking out because I knew this must have meant I got a Wii!) I didn't get Mario Kart Wii initially, so I remember always being excited to go to Best Buy to play Mario Kart Wii on the demo kiosks they always used to have set up. 

Strange thing is, before I ever randomly decided I wanted a DS at some point in 2007, I had always said I'm never going to like video games, and I'll never ask for those. I distinctly remember seeing a commercial for Super Mario Galaxy and saying, "I'll never want that!" Now, SMG is in my top 5 games of all time!


----------

